# INTP the best lovers?



## kudi

I recently read something on INTP's as lovers and I must admit it has given me a big head. INTP's got skills that others types know nothing about roud:. We got this down on lock, I don't even know why I put this as a question. Should it even be a question? What type wants the second place slot? 



> Sexually, the INTP usually approaches intimacy with enthusiasm and excitement. Some INTPs play down entirely the need for sexual relations in their lives, but most use their rich imaginations and child-like enthusiasm to make the most of the moment. The INTP will usually be experiencing the moment with vivid intensity inside their own minds, although this may or may not be apparent to their partner.


----------



## antiant

OH MY GOD! IT MUST BE TRUE BECAUSE YOU READ IT SOMEWHERE!


----------



## redmanXNTP

antiant said:


> OH MY GOD! IT MUST BE TRUE BECAUSE YOU READ IT SOMEWHERE!


Don't hate.


----------



## antiant

redmanINTP said:


> Don't hate.


That's not what I read!



> Sexually, the INTPs have small members. Some INTPs play down entirely the need for a bigger member, but most of them use pumps and their rich imaginations and child-like enthusiasm to prove that their members are really big. The INTP will usually be experiencing the moment with vivid intensity inside their own minds, although this may or may not be apparent to their partner, but once it is, they usually scream in horror at the blue balls acquired from not being able to get it up. - Carl Jung


----------



## kudi

> OH MY GOD! IT MUST BE TRUE BECAUSE YOU READ IT SOMEWHERE!


I'm just that stupid, I believe whatever I read.


----------



## kristle

ISTPs and INTPs are both pretty close imo. They're different experiences. The intuitive knows what to say to get me turned on. The sensor knows how to say it. The intuitive fascinates me with how in tune we are. The sensor blows me away with his knowledge that's unknown to me. Both are good bets. :tongue:


----------



## antiant

kudi said:


> *I'm just that stupid*, I believe whatever I read.


I definitely believe that, glad we agree.


----------



## Jennywocky

antiant said:


> OH MY GOD! IT MUST BE TRUE BECAUSE YOU READ IT SOMEWHERE!


I was approaching it more like Descartes -- one of us INTPs thought it, therefore it must be true. *ta-DAAAA*


----------



## antiant

Jennywocky said:


> I was approaching it more like Descartes -- one of us INTPs thought it, therefore it must be true. *ta-DAAAA*


Hahaha. That logic, I swear.


----------



## kudi

> ISTPs and INTPs are both pretty close imo.


Uh-oh INTPs are scoring points already! I'm gonna have to look into those ISTPs they're looking like stiff competition


----------



## Jennywocky

To address the topic, I think INTPs can be great lovers if we don't get caught up in our heads and instead use our Pe senses to connect with what is currently unfolding around us, plus allow ourselves to live in our body, take all the sensations and responses we're receiving in real-time, and playing off them to build more sensation, explore possibilities, and not be hindered by artificial barriers. It's like performance art.  I think we can also be great teases... another fun part of sex.


----------



## kudi

> I definitely believe that, glad we agree.


Now that is over, lets talk about how great lovers INTP's are.


----------



## kudi

> I think INTPs can be great lovers if we don't get caught up in our heads and instead use our Pe senses to connect with what is currently unfolding around us


I can see that, once we relax and let ourselves live in the moment it really expands our borders.


----------



## Sequestrum

All I can see here is vanity. Enjoy! ^^


----------



## kudi

Sequestrum said:


> All I can see here is vanity. Enjoy! ^^


Guilty. Your quite perceptive


----------



## redmanXNTP

Jennywocky said:


> To address the topic, I think INTPs can be great lovers if we don't get caught up in our heads and instead use our Pe senses to connect with what is currently unfolding around us, plus allow ourselves to live in our body, take all the sensations and responses we're receiving in real-time, and playing off them to build more sensation, explore possibilities, and not be hindered by artificial barriers. It's like performance art.  I think we can also be great teases... another fun part of sex.


Completely agree. I think we can use sex in a healthy way to sense more and live in the moment. 

My girlfriend (INXP) continually remarks about how intense I look during sex, seeming like I'm absorbing everything about her with my eyes. In truth, I do. I'm completely in the moment, into the physical bond, and it's not something that I do a lot of in other contexts.


----------



## Jennywocky

redmanINTP said:


> My girlfriend (INXP) continually remarks about how intense I look during sex, seeming like I'm absorbing everything about her with my eyes. In truth, I do. I'm completely in the moment, into the physical bond, and it's not something that I do a lot of in other contexts.


Yes, when I am in the zone, everything is that way. I feel connected and part of everything unfolding, I'm sensing EVERYTHING that is going on and soaking it in and responding to it.


----------



## redmanXNTP

kristle said:


> ISTPs and INTPs are both pretty close imo. They're different experiences. *The intuitive knows what to say to get me turned on. The sensor knows how to say it.*


Interesting. Both of those attributes are linguistic, so I'd not guess that about the ISTP as they're notoriously non-verbal/non-communicative, one of the greatest points of departure from the INTP. 

Can you elaborate on what you mean by that distinction, perhaps with an example?


----------



## kristle

redmanINTP said:


> Interesting. Both of those attributes are linguistic, so I'd not guess that about the ISTP as they're notoriously non-verbal/non-communicative, one of the greatest points of departure from the INTP.
> 
> Can you elaborate on what you mean by that distinction, perhaps with an example?


Think tone and body language when it's said. My ISTP SO can make anything sound sexy if he takes the effort to try. For example, the INTP might know to turn me on by saying he'd love to tie my sweet, little wrists behind my back and have his way with me. The ISTP will know to sneak up behind me and catch me offguard when he whispers it in my ear, leaving me feeling nothing but the heat of his breath and hearing nothing but the purposeful sound of his sensual voice.

The INTP could be standing right in front of me talking in a business voice and I'd still get all bothered for him. The ISTP could be telling me it's time for our daily chore of sticking it in and I'd still be interested. I guess it's about using what you're best at.

To me, the intuitive is on my page with what ideas are attractive and the sensor is acting out his well-known knowledge of the physical body and what sensations it responds to.


----------



## kudi

This is so interesting, I wonder how other types approach sex and about their strengths as well.


----------



## redmanXNTP

kristle said:


> Think tone and body language when it's said. My ISTP SO can make anything sound sexy if he takes the effort to try. For example, the INTP might know to turn me on by saying he'd love to tie my sweet, little wrists behind my back and have his way with me. The ISTP will know to sneak up behind me and catch me offguard when he whispers it in my ear, leaving me feeling nothing but the heat of his breath and hearing nothing but the purposeful sound of his sensual voice.
> 
> The INTP could be standing right in front of me talking in a business voice and I'd still get all bothered for him. The ISTP could be telling me it's time for our daily chore of sticking it in and I'd still be interested. I guess it's about using what you're best at.
> 
> To me, the intuitive is on my page with what ideas are attractive and the sensor is acting out his well-known knowledge of the physical body and what sensations it responds to.


Cool, thanks. Once again it sounds like the typical physical (Sensor) versus abstract and linguistic (iNtuitor) distinction, just applied to this new context. 

I've never thought of it like this, but one of the things I've "developed" over the course of my life that has made me a better lover would be those "sensing" characteristics you mentioned. I do a good job remembering what each partner likes physically, and it has gone into my mental "library" for use (on a trial and error basis) with subsequent partners. 

My current girlfriend _loves _just what you described, breath on the neck from behind, etc., for example. 

Thanks again for your answer.


----------



## jessmk7

Wrong. Istp. Sorry.


----------



## Perhaps




----------



## kudi

Lets see, intp is still on fire and istp is gaining traction. No other champion has appeared for the other types. I'm feeling a little guilty, it almost seems like a unfair fight.


----------



## beth x

XSTDs gets first place. Sorry INTPs. Practice does make perfect after all.


----------



## redmanXNTP

bethdeth said:


> XSTDs gets first place. Sorry INTPs. Practice does make perfect after all.


What's this now?


----------



## Snakecharmer

For some reason, I usually end up with ISTP men...been on/off with one for 5 years. Perhaps Kristle's explanation is why...


----------



## beth x

redmanINTP said:


> What's this now?


Hahaha...in all seriousness I really don't know if a type can claim being the best at anything. STDs sure get around enough to warrant a mention though.


----------



## Ardent15

I laugh at the notion that one type is necessarily a 'better lover" than another.


----------



## Musician6120

kudi said:


> This is so interesting, I wonder how other types approach sex and about their strengths as well.


Scroll to the bottom and pick a type to see what each is like.

Personality and Relationships


----------



## Monkey King

Hahahahahhahahahahaha. 


Yes.


----------



## jessmk7

Musician6120 said:


> kudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so interesting, I wonder how other types approach sex and about their strengths as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll to the bottom and pick a type to see what each is like.
> 
> Personality and Relationships
Click to expand...

That underestimates the sexual nature of istps. Well, at least mine. Lol.... I still stand firm that they're the best, because their functions say so! This thread cracks me up.


----------



## kristle

jessmk7 said:


> That underestimates the sexual nature of istps. Well, at least mine. Lol.... I still stand firm that they're the best, because their functions say so! This thread cracks me up.


Although handy, I would agree that that link is not a fool-proof fact machine.
ISTPs are way more sexual than they make them out to be and speaking from experience, their INTJ description could use some work as well. 

Not all INTJs are asexual. I do indeed enjoy doing sex, not just thinking about it as the text would imply. I'd say most INTJs are sexual, it's just that we can be extremely selective before you see our sexual side.

I think it's rather fascinating how our top functions are expressed in our romantic life though. It may be unique to each individual, yet the common, type trends cannot be denied.


----------



## Fred Dryer

Being a good lover you need know your partner. I cant stress this enough. Understand her thoughts and physical expressions.
Then being able to put your self in, in my case, her shoes and try to imagine how this and that feels. Based on reactions from now and previous times.
I believe INTPs have an excellent basis and interest in understanding systems and a foreseeing reactions is easier when you have and idea on the person thinks and you know what turns her on.

Casual sex where only the physical aspects are of importance is perhaps better handled by some impulsive ESXX


----------



## kudi

I like Jessmk7, she knows what she likes. . Every type has a distinct default approach to sex and I think that gives some an advantage over others. Just like some strategies work better for solving one type of problem but not another, I think being a certain type works similarly. A large part of sex is building anticipation and INTPs being imaginative have a natural edge in that aspect. Its not to say other types can't get there, just that they start off at a disadvantage. 

Congrats to the xstds type, your now on the score board!


----------



## Transcendence

Are we seriously doing this? 

I think this is COMPLETELY independent of their MBTI type. 
WTF are people thinking even comparing these two things


----------



## kudi

> [Are we seriously doing this?
> 
> I think this is COMPLETELY independent of their MBTI type.
> WTF are people thinking even comparing these two things


I can see you feel very strongly about it, but we are of different opinions and that is OK. I am interested in why you feel so strongly that they have zero correlation though.


----------



## Transcendence

kudi said:


> I can see you feel very strongly about it, but we are of different opinions and that is OK. I am interested in why you feel so strongly that they have zero correlation though.


Do you think fetishes or preferences can be attached to each MBTI type?


----------



## The Proof

yes INTP really are the best lovers


----------



## absentminded

...so I avoided this thread initially. (Not the most inviting title...)

Then I come in to find Pness humor and more...only for it to devolve into serious conversation.


----------



## MissJordan

I can't shake the feeling that INTPs made this thread so they get more attention from the women.

I mean, really, they're probably the least cool type of the NTs. :tongue:


----------



## absentminded

MissJordan said:


> I can't shake the feeling that INTPs made this thread so they get more attention from the women.
> 
> I mean, really, they're probably the least cool type of the NTs. :tongue:












VERSUS










INTPs win.


----------



## beth x

absentminded said:


> VERSUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTPs win.


Or this:









versus this?:


----------



## redmanXNTP

TheOpenDoor said:


> Do you think fetishes or preferences can be attached to each MBTI type?


Yes, insofar as certain MBTI traits lend themselves to certain activities or preferences in any context. Why would MBTI be any less applicable here versus any other human endeavor? 

We're talking generally, so put on that fabulous Te-Ni cap of yours and get to work.


----------



## Transcendence

redmanINTP said:


> Yes, insofar as certain MBTI traits lend themselves to certain activities or preferences in any context. Why would MBTI be any less applicable here versus any other human endeavor?
> 
> We're talking generally, so put on that fabulous Te-Ni cap of yours and get to work.


Well, if I'm gonna shoot I'll shoot for the ENTP.


----------



## redmanXNTP

TheOpenDoor said:


> Well, if I'm gonna shoot I'll shoot for the ENTP.


Fine, but just don't get it in their eyes.


----------



## redmanXNTP

bethdeth said:


> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> versus this?:


Are you suggesting that Clark Kent didn't rock in bed?


----------



## Sanskrit

At least INTJ is more kinaesthetic type. More INTJ's feel inclined to care for their bodies than INTP's who tend to be all head.


----------



## redmanXNTP

Sanskrit said:


> At least INTJ is more kinaesthetic type. More INTJ's feel inclined to care for their bodies than INTP's who tend to be all head.


I've never seen kinesthetic intelligence correllated directly to MBTI type. Do you have a source for that?


----------



## beth x

redmanINTP said:


> Are you suggesting that Clark Kent didn't rock in bed?


He might have done?

I know that INTs are probably more likely to know where the little man in the row-boat is. They are more likely to research the particulars.

Hehehe....I'm just laughing at this entire thread...it's hilarious that type is brought into this at all. The father of my child is INTP, but I wouldn't rate him anywhere near the best. INFJ ex was probably the best actually. I think it would be more dependant on experience, how much a person gives a damn about their partner, their attitudes towards sex, religious ideals plus eleventy billion other aspects. Not type.


----------



## redmanXNTP

bethdeth said:


> Hehehe....I'm just laughing at this entire thread...it's hilarious that type is brought into this at all. The father of my child is INTP, but I wouldn't rate him anywhere near the best. INFJ ex was probably the best actually. I think it would be more dependant on experience, how much a person gives a damn about their partner, their attitudes towards sex, religious ideals plus eleventy billion other aspects. Not type.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, quiet with that talk!


----------



## Sanskrit

bethdeth said:


> He might have done?
> 
> I know that INTs are probably more likely to know where the little man in the row-boat is. They are more likely to research the particulars.
> 
> Hehehe....I'm just laughing at this entire thread...it's hilarious that type is brought into this at all. The father of my child is INTP, but I wouldn't rate him anywhere near the best. INFJ ex was probably the best actually. I think it would be more dependant on experience, how much a person gives a damn about their partner, their attitudes towards sex, religious ideals plus eleventy billion other aspects. Not type.


Actually recent studies revealed that the little man in the rowboat is not so little after all, but he has long legs in there and by stimulating the said legs through the walls of vagina is the famed "g-spot" that is responsible of most of the "good stuff" involved with sex.



redmanINTP said:


> I've never seen kinesthetic intelligence correllated directly to MBTI type. Do you have a source for that?


Only source I have are my experiences of INTJ subforum here and glances of mypersonality website results. I see some indications of correlation and dare to suggest such hypothesis.


----------



## beth x

Sanskrit said:


> Actually recent studies revealed that the little man in the rowboat is not so little after all, but he has long legs in there and by stimulating the said legs through the walls of vagina is the famed "g-spot" that is responsible of most of the "good stuff" involved with sex.


.....and there is the evidence of research. :wink:


----------



## Sequestrum

There was a similar thread to this in the INFP forums.. they believed themselves to be superior lovers too. The results were so varied, I can't help but think it is all in everyone's head.

I know where I am at, and I don't want to brag, so I try to say nothing. Vanity is my vice, so I must not indulge... but it is tempting.. 

*bashes head* cursed male ego ~.~

Edit: Now I realize I have already given in slightly by posting this at all! RAWR, curse you INTP's!


----------



## Sanskrit

Sequestrum said:


> There was a similar thread to this in the INFP forums.. they believed themselves to be superior lovers too. The results were so varied, I can't help but think it is all in everyone's head.
> 
> I know where I am at, and I don't want to brag, so I try to say nothing. Vanity is my vice, so I must not indulge... but it is tempting..
> 
> *bashes head* cursed male ego ~.~


A good choice as there are merits much more significant than ability to perform in bed, which is no feat at all but only matter of little creativity and endowment. Personally at least I can say with confidence that I've done much more difficult things than that. Then made it into my profession to keep doing those difficult things.


----------



## Palaver

MissJordan said:


> I mean, really, they're probably the least cool type of the NTs. :tongue:


----------



## antiant

Palaver said:


>


With that said, let's make love. I'll supply the music and you can ping, my pong.


----------



## Palaver

antiant said:


> With that said, let's make love. I'll supply the music and you can ping, my pong.












But first, let's talk about some prote... boundary conditions.


----------



## antiant

Palaver said:


> But first, let's talk about some prote... boundary conditions.


You just lost your chance. *walks off*


----------



## Palaver

antiant said:


> You just lost your chance. *walks off*












(Lol!)


----------

